# Filtro pasa bajos para FM 87-108 testeado



## joakiy (Jun 6, 2010)

Os dejo aquí este filtro pasa bajos que he montado y testeado. Es muy económico y de fácil construcción, por lo que lo podréis añadir a vuestros transmisores experimentales para evitar interferencias.

No hay pcb, porque se monta con el método Manhattan.

Lo he probado con un lineal que entregaba 20W y ajustado a 101 Mhz, que antes hacía espúreas en 118,2 Mhz y se podía sintonizar el 2º armónico en un radio de unos 150 metros a 202 Mhz con un escáner con antena de porra (no quiero pensar que interferencias podría estar causando por ahí, en las alturas o en instalaciones de radio de base con antenas de alta ganancia).

Una vez instalado el filtro, el lineal entrega 18W y la r.o.e. es menor. Las espúreas fuera de banda han desaparecido y el segundo armónico al salir de la puerta de casa se pierde en seguida.

En definitiva, merece la pena para no fastidiar a otras bandas.

Un saludote.


----------



## Dano (Jun 6, 2010)

Bajando... Algo de ésto voy necesitar dentro de un tiempo así que me vino excelente.

Gracias y saludos

EDITO: Te lo dejo en Sticky porque filtros pasa bajos casi no hay en el foro y es una parte importante de un transmisor.


----------



## joakiy (Jun 7, 2010)

Adjunto unas fotografías para que veáis como queda el filtro. Como veis está montado en una placa perforada y se usa como plano de tierra el cobre de la placa base del amplificador.

http://img526.imageshack.us/i/07062010.jpg/

http://img689.imageshack.us/i/07062010001.jpg/

Si además queréis unas bobinas perfectas, buscad un tornillo de 6mm y enrollad el alambre sobre sus espiras, como se muestra en la última foto.

http://img88.imageshack.us/i/07062010002.jpg/

Un poco de teoría:


> Un filtro básico esta       constituido por una sección elemental (Sección L) compuesta  por       un elemento serie y un elemento paralelo.
> 
> Sus       valores, para conseguir un Q lo bastante alto, serian:                          L = R / 6,28 F (resultado en Henrios)
> C = 1 /  6,28 F R (resultado en Faradios) siendo R la  resistencia de       carga en Ohmios y F la frecuencia de corte en Mhz.
> ...



Vamos, que el que no se filtra, es porque no quiere


----------



## tiago (Jun 9, 2010)

Hola. Mmmm, filtros pasa bajos, ...buena falta hacía, si señor.  

Tengo un amplificador de 300 Watios que ha llegado a mis manos hace poco, con su correspondiente filtro, así que lo he desmontado y medido para que lo pueda disfrutar cualquiera que se decida a montarlo, abajo hay unas fotos, una del amplificador de donde lo he extraido y otra del propio filtro con la ubicación de los componentes.Por supuesto, la configuración es la misma que la del filtro que ofrece joakiy al principio.

Los valores son:  L1 y L4, hilo de 1'5 m/m sobre un diametro de 7'5 m/m, 4 espiras.Longitud de la bobina: 10 m/m.   Medidas con LC meter me daban una lectura de 70 nH

L3 y L2, hilo de 1'5 m/m sobre un diametro de 7'5 m/m, 4 espiras. Longitud total de la bobina: 13 m/m  medidas con LC meter me daban una medida de 50-60 nH

C1 y C5:  27 Pf.
C2,C3 y C4: 51 Pf.

Los valores de los condensadores figuran impresos sobre ellos, no ha hecho falta medirlos.

Saludos.


----------



## joakiy (Jun 10, 2010)

Muy bonito el amplificador, tiago.

Quiero recordar que también podemos eliminar muchas espúreas en la banda de fm (y fuera de ella) teniendo en cuenta este simple dato a la hora de ajustar un paso final de potencia:

Nunca se podrá obtener más potencia que la suministrada por el alimentador para cada caso. Y teniendo en cuenta que siendo muy optimistas vamos a obtener un rendimiendo en potencia del 60%, si nuestro vatímetro indica que estamos obteniendo una potencia superior a dicho porcentaje, no es que seamos unos máquinas y hayamos desarrollado el lineal perfecto, es que se están produciendo autooscilaciones en el circuito, con lo cual el transistor final se nos va a calentar demasiado con el riesgo de que se vaya para siempre, y además provocaremos interferencias en frecuencias aleatorias.

Por ejemplo, imaginemos un amplificador final que esté alimentado a 15 Vcc y tiene un consumo de 10A.
No podrá entregar jamás los 150W (15*10) consumidos, tendrá que entregar una potencia igual o inferior a (Voltios*Amperios)*0,6; en nuestro caso (15*10)*0,6 = 90W como máximo. Si se obtuviese una potencia superior a esos 90W tendríamos un circuito que autooscila.


----------



## joakiy (Jul 9, 2010)

Aquí tenemos el mismo filtro pasabajos montado en un amplificador lineal. Al montar las bobinas en ángulo recto unas de otras, reducimos las inducciones parásitas:

Ver el archivo adjunto 36285


----------



## exetv (Jul 9, 2010)

pero esos condensadores ceramicos para que voltaje son?( los del filtro pasabajos) que potencia estas usando? saludos.


----------



## joakiy (Jul 10, 2010)

exetv dijo:


> pero esos condensadores ceramicos para que voltaje son?( los del filtro pasabajos) que potencia estas usando? saludos.


Pues mis pruebas las hago con una potencia del orden de 15 a 30 W, y uso condensadores cerámicos normales, no he tenido problemas por el momento. Para potencias superiores quizás se deberán emplear condensadores mejores 

Saludos.


----------



## exetv (Jul 11, 2010)

hola amigo joakiy, te consulto, esos condensadores ceramicos del filtro pasabajos son de 50v.? y lo usas con esa potencia? o son de 100v? saludos y perdon por mi pregunta.

hola amigo joakiy, te consulto, esos condensadores ceramicos del filtro pasabajos son de 50v.? y lo usas con esa potencia? o son de 100v? saludos y perdon por mi pregunta.

hola amigo joakiy, te consulto, esos condensadores ceramicos del filtro pasabajos son de 50v? o son de mas tension? saludos y perdon por mi pregunta.


----------



## joakiy (Jul 11, 2010)

Amigo exetv, las preguntas no se perdonan, se responden jejeje.

Pues no se la verdad de que voltaje son, creo que son de 250v, cada día es más difícil localizar componentes adecuados, y hay que buscarse un poco la vida y conformarse con lo que encuentras por ahí.

De todas formas, para las potencias que he usado, los condensadores de 50v deberían soportar sin problemas la potencia:



> Watts = ( V * V )  /  50
> 
> Watts = (50 * 50) / 50
> Watts = 50​



Saludos.


----------



## exetv (Jul 11, 2010)

muchas gracias, tenia de 50 volts y no me animaba a usarlos, ahora lo probare, saludos y mil gracias


----------



## joakiy (Jul 12, 2010)

exetv dijo:


> muchas gracias, tenia de 50 volts y no me animaba a usarlos, ahora lo probare, saludos y mil gracias



De todos modos ten en cuenta que la misión de esos condensadores no es "cargar" con toda la potencia, para eso se supone que está la antena.

Monta el circuito, y luego, cuando lleve una hora funcionando, los tocas y ya verás como ni se han calentado ni nada por el estilo. Y si tienes un óhmetro que pueda medir varios centenares de megaohmios, comprueba si se han producido fugas en los condensadores. Ya verás como no pasa nada de nada.

Eso sí, como verás yo he usado una placa perforada para hacer el prototipo. No es lo aconsejable, a menos que luego la fijes sobre algo metálico que actue como plano de tierra (en el ejemplo de las fotos, el circuito impreso).

Saludos.


----------



## exetv (Jul 13, 2010)

gracias amigo y tenes razon, me aclaraste la duda respecto a estos condensadores, saludos y mil gracias


----------



## fabian9013 (Jul 14, 2010)

joakiy dijo:


> Aquí tenemos el mismo filtro pasabajos montado en un amplificador lineal. Al montar las bobinas en ángulo recto unas de otras, reducimos las inducciones parásitas:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 36285



@joakiy esos condensadores ajustables los utiliza, para fijar la frecuencia de operación o para otra cosa?


----------



## joakiy (Jul 14, 2010)

fabian9013 dijo:


> @joakiy esos condensadores ajustables los utiliza, para fijar la frecuencia de operación o para otra cosa?


Los condensadores variables son para ajustar la impedancia de salida del transistor final, no tienen nada que ver con el filtro pasa bajos.

Saludos.


----------



## fabian9013 (Jul 14, 2010)

Para no desvirtuar el tema, podrías por privado o nose, decirme como haces para ajustar la impedancia de salida, ademas de textos dodne hablen de ello(no importa el idioma).


----------



## joakiy (Jul 15, 2010)

fabian9013 dijo:


> Para no desvirtuar el tema, podrías por privado o nose, decirme como haces para ajustar la impedancia de salida, ademas de textos dodne hablen de ello(no importa el idioma).



Un ejemplo:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antenna_tuner

¡San Google es tu amigo! 

Saludos.


----------



## surfbody (Jul 23, 2010)

Hola a todos.
Gracias por el aporte Tiago, tengo un amplificador de 300w muy similar al tuyo, me gustaría que me informaras que tal te funciona; yo tengo que hacerme el filtro paso bajo, y también me haría falta un disipador para el BLF-278 (transistor de potencia), si podéis informarme os lo agradecería.
Un saludo.


----------



## exetv (Jul 25, 2010)

hola amigos, para el filtro pasabajos y para 300w de que tension tienen que ser los condensadores? me imagino que de 50v no o me equivoco? saludos a todos.


----------



## tiago (Jul 26, 2010)

Bien, funciona perfectisimamente, con 6 Watios está dando 300, pero lo reparé para un amigo y me ha llamado hace una semana diciendo que ha quemado el final, pues partió el cable de la antena :enfadado:, el consumo es de unos 10 Amperes a 48 Volts.

Si quieres saber algo mas me lo dices Surfbody, ya que me doy cuenta que no he citado tu post.

Saludos.


----------



## surfbody (Jul 28, 2010)

tiago dijo:


> Bien, funciona perfectisimamente, con 6 Watios está dando 300, pero lo reparé para un amigo y me ha llamado hace una semana diciendo que ha quemado el final, pues partió el cable de la antena :enfadado:, el consumo es de unos 10 Amperes a 48 Volts.
> 
> Si quieres saber algo mas me lo dices Surfbody, ya que me doy cuenta que no he citado tu post.
> 
> Saludos.



Gracias Tiago, a mi lo único que me falta es el filtro pasa bajo y un buen disipador.
Tengo que ir a Valencia, a un comercio que está por la calle Burriana, a no ser que tú me recomiendes otro para encontrar el disipador, además también necesito saber que es lo que va entre el disipador y el circuito, porque por lo que veo en todas las imagenes lleva una especie de placa de cobre o similar.
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Van der Ziel (Jul 30, 2010)

Los condensadores deben ser cerámicos de buena calidad o preferiblemente de mica plata (UNELCO) para 250 o mas voltios de tensión de trabajo, ya que para una salida de 300 vatios y con una impedancia de 50 ohmios, la tensión de RF es de algo mas de 160 voltios...


----------



## exetv (Jul 30, 2010)

muchisimas gracias por tu respuesta amigo van der ziel, saludos


----------



## tiago (Jul 30, 2010)

surfbody dijo:


> Gracias Tiago, a mi lo único que me falta es el filtro pasa bajo y un buen disipador.
> Tengo que ir a Valencia, a un comercio que está por la calle Burriana, a no ser que tú me recomiendes otro para encontrar el disipador, además también necesito saber que es lo que va entre el disipador y el circuito, porque por lo que veo en todas las imagenes lleva una especie de placa de cobre o similar.
> Gracias de antemano.



No vayas a la calle Burriana, allí está Electronica Burriana, que no es ni la sombra de lo que fué,puedes probar en Céspedes, calle San Jacinto.
O en Elheca, Calle Bernia. Pero no pierdas el tiempo yendo a Burriana, no les queda ya de nada, no reponen stock, están a punto de cerrar.

En cuanto al disipador, el circuito está simplemente encima, lo que debe de ir atornillado con fuerza es el transistor de potencia, poniendo algo de grasa de silicona etre éste y el aluminio, para permitir una mejor transmisión del calor.

De todos modos no está de mas que atornilles el circuito al disipador al menos por 8 puntos, siempre taladrando en zonas que sean de masa.

Saludos.


----------



## LeonKennedy (Jul 30, 2010)

Gracias por el aporte,  me va a servir mucho!


----------



## surfbody (Ago 5, 2010)

tiago dijo:


> No vayas a la calle Burriana, allí está Electronica Burriana, que no es ni la sombra de lo que fué,puedes probar en Céspedes, calle San Jacinto.
> O en Elheca, Calle Bernia. Pero no pierdas el tiempo yendo a Burriana, no les queda ya de nada, no reponen stock, están a punto de cerrar.
> 
> En cuanto al disipador, el circuito está simplemente encima, lo que debe de ir atornillado con fuerza es el transistor de potencia, poniendo algo de grasa de silicona etre éste y el aluminio, para permitir una mejor transmisión del calor.
> ...



Okis Tiago! He ido a Elheca y nada de nada, en Burriana menos aún y en Cespedes y Gimeno no les suministran disipadores ya que la fábrica que estaba en Barcelona cerró y están colgados con ese tipo de material.
Gracias por tu aporte, me las ingeniaré para hacerme con un disipado y ventilador.
Un saludo.


----------



## eduardo70 (Sep 8, 2010)

Bueno... por si os sirve, he realizado una simulación de este filtro. Puedo aseguraros que los resultados obtenidos son Bastante fiables, coincidiendo los datos simulados con los medidos en los prototipos que he ido construyendo.

Os adjunto la gráfica de Trasmisión y Reflexión.

Por si os interesa, tengo posteado otro filtro paso bajo aqui
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/filtro-paso-bajo-87-5-108-mhz-42879/

Un Saludoa todos.


----------



## COSMOS2K (Ene 21, 2011)

Hola:

No pude menos que leer el articulo entero, esta bien lo del filtro para no interferir en otros servicios y transmitir lo mas limpio posible.

Es acertada vuestra idea de colocar un filtro en la salida, de esta forma en cierta medida "acopla" un poquito el feeder a la etapa de salida.

He estado haciendo algun calculo sobre la potencia de salida que alguien menciona en el hilo de 300W, para esta potencia los condensadores de 50V normales va a ser que no sirven, por lo menos tienen que soportar la tension de pico y un poco mas para asegurar su duracion pues un corto en uno de estos condensadores destruiria el/los transistores de salida.
Para una potencia de por ejemplo (segun la tabla) 316W es asi:

dBm______Watts______Volts RMS______Volts pico______Volst pico.pico

+55______316.0______125.743V_______177.801V______355.602V

Viendo los valores nos damos cuenta que los condensadores de 50V no nos van a servir, ya que la tension de pico es mas de 3 veces el valor del dielectrico del condensador, quedando estos expuestos a ser candidatos a la silla electrica, incluso en ocasiones seran un cierto cortocircuito para la RF poniendo en peligro la etapa final del amplificador.

Saludos

COSMOS


----------



## fmcaos (Mar 8, 2011)

Estaba mirando este filtro y es muy similar al modelo LPF501FM que la compañía ELENOS incorpora a sus amplificadores SF150, puedes buscarlo en internet. También los fabrica broadcastconcepts.com. Ahora bien, comparando ambos veo que el que posteas vos lleva todas las bobinas iguales (de 4 espiras) mientras que los demás llevan las bobinas centrales de 5 espiras de dia 8,5mm y alambre 1,5mm y las exteriores de 4 espiras de dia 8,5mm y alambre 1,5mm. Porque esa diferencia si los capacitores son iguales? Yo intenté armar el de elenos/broadcastconcepts pero no logro filtrar las armonicas. Necesito ayudaaa. gracias







tiago dijo:


> Hola. Mmmm, filtros pasa bajos, ...buena falta hacía, si señor.
> 
> Tengo un amplificador de 300 Watios que ha llegado a mis manos hace poco, con su correspondiente filtro, así que lo he desmontado y medido para que lo pueda disfrutar cualquiera que se decida a montarlo, abajo hay unas fotos, una del amplificador de donde lo he extraido y otra del propio filtro con la ubicación de los componentes.Por supuesto, la configuración es la misma que la del filtro que ofrece joakiy al principio.
> 
> ...


----------



## Van der Ziel (Mar 11, 2011)

Bueno, estos filtros pasabajos deben ajustarse un poco, aunque para eso habria que tener un costoso analizador de espectro, ahora como eso no es posible, debo decirte que como estos filtros tienen una banda pasante desde 88 a 108 MHz, no te van a filtrar las frecuencias parasitas que esten en este rango, por otro lado habria que ver si tu transmisor con el filtro conectado produce alguna interferencia rondando los 300MHz, por que de ser asi, entonces si que el filtro no funciona. Ojala puedas tener esos datos y me avisas.


----------



## COSMOS2K (Mar 12, 2011)

Hola:

He estudiado un poco el tema de estos filtros, esta muy muy bien solo que hay que ser realistas en cuanto a varias cosas que VAN DER ZIEL deja entrever y son realmente importantes, ademas de algunas mas que yo intentare aportar.
Hay que tener en cuenta que este filtro es un "pasabajos", por lo que es importante saber en cierta medida su funcionamiento, lo que comenta VAN DER ZIEL quizas para algunos sea descabellado, pero no es asi. Imaginemos por un momento un transmisor FM de 7 etapas en la que el oscilador funcione por multiplicacion de frecuencia, imaginemos que funciona en el armonico 3º y en una frecuencia de 100Mhz, bien entonces suponemos que la frecuencia patron del oscilador son aprox. 33.333.33 Mhz (en la 1ª etapa u oscilador), la segunda etapa funciona ya en los 100Mhz amplificando esta un cierto Nº de dB y asi sucesivamente hasta la salida, ¿Pero que ha pasado con la portadora inicial de 33.333 Mhz? ¿Se ha perdido? Pues quizas no se haya perdido y si disponemos de un osciloscopio capaz de presentarnos en pantalla la señal de 100Mhz quizas veremos que la linea que el osciloscopio nos presenta en pantalla no sea continua y nitida y este compuesta por una sinusoide de 33.333 Mhz, por asi decirlo veremos una portadora dentro de otra, con esto damos por sentado que dicha portadora no ha sido eliminada pasando por el filtro, pues es como si fuese una modulacion dentro de una portadora, siendo el filtro ineficaz para ete caso. No cabe duda que he complicado un poco el tema pero lo veo necesario con el fin de ser minuciosos en estos casos.
Otra condicion importantisima a tener en cuenta es si nuestro transmisor tiene medidor de R.O.E. o tambien llamado S.W.R. De ser asi esta filtro tiene que estar colocado ¡ANTES! del mismo para que nuestro tranmisor sepa realmente si hay ondas estacionarias o no, pues de haberlas entre la salida y la antena este filtro por asi decirlo mejora la adaptacion entre el transmisor y la antena, o mejor explicado, imaginemos que tenemos 2,5 de SWR entre la antena y el filtro, ahora medimos entre el filtro y el transmisor, ya vemos que hay muchisimo menos, con lo que la proteccion contra SWR en nuestro Transmisor tardara en saltar y siendo el filtro en este caso el que se "COMERA" esas diferencias calentando sus componentes, en este caso y con potencias considerables (quizas por encima de los 100W) cuando el nivel de real de SWR sea altisimo veamos en nuestro medidor erroneamente conectado solo unos niveles digamos un poco altos pero no alarmantes.
Mi recomendacion es que la antena este conectada directamentre al medidor de SWR, este al  filtro y el filtro al transmisor, de esta manera estamos viendo realmente las SWR reales.

Yo para el ajuste y verificacion de todas las etapas utilizo un generador de ruido de RF y un receptor de barrido que tiene mi analizador, es mas exacto y rapido, que ademas en mi caso es programable, pudiendose acondicionar muchos prametros, asi se pueden hacer comparaciones de hasta 0,5dB con repecto a la señal inicial.

Tenemos que tener en cuenta que un analizador de espectros no es un medidor con precisiones absolutas, ni por supuesto el mejor aparato que yo recomendaria a los que se incian en la RF, en mi juventud tambien pensaba igual, sin embargo alguien con mucha experiencia me dijo asi " 1º comprate un generador de RF te sacara de mas problemas" Cierto es, por ejemplo para probar este filtro que comentamos se puede generar una portadora e ir variandola apuntando los valores de salida en las distintas frecuencias sabremos el funcionamiento del filtro, ademas de poder inyectar la frecuencia que deseemos en cualquier oscilador (previamente quitado el transistor osciulador) he ir comprobando y ajustando todos los pasos siguientes, u un monton de cosas mas que algunos ni se imaginan, para mi es muchisimo mas indispensable que el analizador.


Saludos

COSMOS


----------



## fmcaos (Mar 24, 2011)

Otra podría ser un analizador de espectro con generador de tracking!


----------



## COSMOS2K (Mar 27, 2011)

Hola:

Pues seria la mejor opcion, pero como son aparatos de medida de alta gama es dificil que todos lo posean, en mi caso yo dispongo de el, pero es mejor explicar las cosas basandonos en instrumentos de medida mas comunes.
Aunque algunos ya tengan el analizador es tambien bastante probable que no tengan el generador de tracking.

Saludos

COSMOS


----------



## raulin1966 (Mar 25, 2014)

joakiy dijo:


> Os dejo aquí este filtro pasa bajos que he montado y testeado. Es muy económico y de fácil construcción, por lo que lo podréis añadir a vuestros transmisores experimentales para evitar interferencias.
> 
> No hay pcb, porque se monta con el método Manhattan.
> 
> ...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 25, 2014)

Hola caro raulin1966 , es mui probable que la blindagem que armaste esteja demasiada cercana de las bobinas , como esa es metalica seguramente el canbia lo valor de inductancia por procimidad de lo metal a lo canpo magnectico de la bobina. 
una sugerencia es armar otra blindagen mas larga ,asi portanto mas lejos de las bobinas.
Tu setup es razonable (analizador MFJ mas carga fictia), donde lo ideal serias un Network Analizer, pero es un equipo de laboratorio mui, mui caro para nosotros pobres mortales ,jajajajajajaja.
!fuerte abrazo y buena suerte !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.
P.D. ? estudiaste con cariño las hojas de datos y recomendaciones dese filtro ?


----------



## COSMOS2K (Mar 25, 2014)

Hola:

No se si te has leído el Datasheet, pero como bien te ha comentado Daniel tienes que dejar como minimo entre las bobinas y la pantalla metalica o caja 1/2 pulgada de distancia (como minimo y también en los laterales) recuerda que este filtro es para 50 Ohm.

Este filtro por encima de los 800W es indispensable atornillarlo a un disipador con el que tiene que hacer una buena masa eléctrica y térmica, no se le puede poner pasta termo conductora, pintura o anodizado, ha de estar limpia la superficie y ser conductora, y lo mas importante tiene que estar montado con todos sus tornillos, (creo que lleva 14) por los cuales pasa una parte de la masa eléctrica hacia el disipador, con solo no pponer uno de ellos el filtro se vuelve inestable, si esto ultimo no lo has hecho asi no te funcionara, es mas hara cosas extrañas la señal hacia la antena.

También tienes que hacer un latiguillo de conexión de unas 13,5 pulgadas creo recordar de un cable que especifica el Datasheet.

Recuerda que si alguna de estas premisas no se cumple es como si el filtro además de no existir produce muchos problemas.

Saludos.


----------



## raulin1966 (Jul 24, 2014)

COSMOS2K dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> No se si te has leído el Datasheet, pero como bien te ha comentado Daniel tienes que dejar como minimo entre las bobinas y la pantalla metalica o caja 1/2 pulgada de distancia (como minimo y también en los laterales) recuerda que este filtro es para 50 Ohm.
> 
> ...



Hola tenemos todas esas condiciones en cuenta ,pero el problema es el siguente:
usando el MFJ analizador y una carga ficticia  debiera marcar la minima ROE?
o igual a lo que marca la carga sola sin el filtro?  Z=52 Ohms X=1 Roe =1.0

al comprimir o estirar las bobinas obviamente cambian los valores
al hacer esto mirando el analizador,con la carga ficticia claro, que Roe debiera marcar para que se encuentre normal?
Nuestra frecuencia de operacion es 98.5 Mhz FM
tenemos exitador CZ-15B 0 a 15 watts programable y para potencia un pallet de 1000 watts
que hay que ponerle este filtro segun lo que exigen


----------



## ariel27 (Ago 30, 2016)

Consulta...y como lo ajustan para cada frecuencia?


----------



## miguelus (Ago 30, 2016)

ariel27 dijo:


> Consulta...y como lo ajustan para cada frecuencia?



Buenos días.

Los Filtros Pasa Bajos, normalmente se ajustan con un Analizador de Redes Vectorial.

También se puede utilizar un Analizador de Espectros que disponga de Generador de Tracking, pero en este caso, y al no poder medir Parámetros "S", no podremos saber la Adaptación

Pero si un filtro de este tipo está bien diseñado y caracterizado, normalmente no se necesita ajustar, eso se realiza en la fase de diseño.

Si respetas los valores que se dan en los esquemas, lo más normal es que, cuando lo conectes a la etapa de potencia, solo notes una relativa pérdida de potencia.

Esta pérdida de potencia puede llegar a ser hasta del 10% de la potencia total sin FPB.

Hay que tener en cuanta que los Vatímetros miden la potencia total que entrega el Amplificador, en esa señal está la portadora más la suma de todos los armónicos que entrega el Amplificador. Hay que tener en cuenta que un Amplificador clase "C" siempre entregará Armónicos, por está razón es indispensable que, a su salida, pongamos un FPB.

Como es normal y por la propia filosofía del FPB, no hay que estar midiendo en toda la banda de FM, el FPB empieza a causar efecto por encima de 108Mhz.

Sal U2


----------



## ariel27 (Ago 30, 2016)

muchas gracias...esta emisora que tiene problema lo tiene colocado, pero igual tengo una frecuencia que se repite, 96 fm y repite en 88...


----------



## elgriego (Ago 30, 2016)

Hola Ariel,,,Si lo que comentas lo genera el equipo solo ,sin mezclarse con otras fcias ,por ej como suele ocurrir en torres que portan varias antenas en diferentes fcias o terrazas de edificios donde suele haber varias antenas , no lo vas a poder resolver con un filtro pasabajos,,,ya que hay que determinar si se genera en el vco o en las etapas amplificadoras y para eso vas a necesitar un analizador de espectro o un muy buen receptor al que le conozcas todas las mañas.


Saludos.


----------



## ariel27 (Ago 30, 2016)

Hola, no, este es una sola torre con equipos y filtro m31.


----------



## elgriego (Ago 30, 2016)

Hola Ariel, de que potencia es el equipo,es la version tradicional u homologada,,alguien lo cambio de fcia.???

Comfirmame esto y vemos un plan de accion.


Saludos.


----------



## ariel27 (Ago 30, 2016)

300w, equipo no homologado, se cambio de frecuencia creo que de 96.7 a 96.3 pero hace muchos años no lo hice yo al cambio.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 30, 2016)

Hola a todos , jo personalmente no creo que lo curpado sea lo paso PLL y si lo paso amplificador driver , seguramente ese estas autooscilando , pero es inprescidible la ayuda de un analizador de espectros para neutralizar el y quitar  ese problema .
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ariel27 (Ago 31, 2016)

solo tengo analizador pero por pc...


----------



## raulin1966 (Ago 31, 2016)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Los Filtros Pasa Bajos, normalmente se ajustan con un Analizador de Redes Vectorial.
> 
> ...




para mayor seguridad y a un costo razonable

Trata de conseguirte un analizador de antenas MFJ 259 lo conectas a la entrada del filtro, al otro lado le colocas una carga artificial o dos resistencias de carbon en paralelo de 100 ohms
sintoniza el analizador en la frecuencia que vas a trasmitir y comprueba la menor ROE

puedes lentamente comprimir o separar las espiras de las bobinas hasta obtener la menor ROE

debes respetar el siseño el cual suponemos esta correcto y probado con resultados en practica

si lo vas a montar en una caja esta bebe ser metalica a una distancia no menor de 1.5 centimetros de  altura y de distancia de las bobinas para no crear efectos indeseados
la idea es ajustarlo ya montado en la caja y luego le pones la tapa

es lo que te sugiero


----------



## COSMOS2K (Nov 9, 2017)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , jo personalmente no creo que lo curpado sea lo paso PLL y si lo paso amplificador driver , seguramente ese estas autooscilando , pero es inprescidible la ayuda de un analizador de espectros para neutralizar el y quitar  ese problema .
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Lo que comentas tiene mucha logica, yo creo que lo correcto en este caso seria ademas del filtro que ha puesto en la salida de antena se coloque otro de menos potencia entre el driver y el amplificador final, asi se eliminan las frecuencias indeseables.

En muchos casos hay que hechar mano de un programa que se llama, Helical, para calcular filtros helicoidales que para bajas potencias son excelentes, son faciles de fabricar y montar, con anchos de banda "cuasi" parecidos a las cavidades resonantes o filtros de cavidad, eliminando bien lo que esta fuera de su banda de trabajo, con este programa se puede elegir el ancho de banda del filtro, y a veces es muy necesario desde el sintetizador hasta el amplificador final, pero en la salida de este ultimo no se puede utilizar para potencias muy altas que ahora no recuerdo.

Saludos.


----------



## ricbevi (Nov 9, 2017)

Hola @COSMOS2K  coincido plenamente.
El único problema que en general veo es la implementación practica de los mismos ya que muchas veces observo que están realizados respetando los cálculos pero sin tener los más mínimos conocimientos de las interacciones de la RF con los planos de tierra, blindajes, sentido de giro de los bobinados, etc.  
Son de esas cosas sencillas que no están "resultas" simplemente con el esquema y valores de los componentes.
Sigo encontrando al día de hoy equipos de emisión de VHF FM comerciales con falta de blindaje entre las bobinas de un simple pasa-bajos PI y con inductores en linea, cercanos, bobinados con el mismo sentido de giro en sus espiras, etc.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## unmonje (Jun 6, 2021)

En paises que podriamos llamar de instituciones "prolijas"en cuanto a poder de policia, para reprimir la generación de armónicos dañinos en las bandas de radiodifusión, que afecten a los canales laterales asignados o no a otras entidades privadas ó públicas , las multas y aprecibimientos legales suelen ser muy altos para los infractores. 
De tal suerte que se les  justifica a todos, aceptar los gastos técnicos y  perder hasta un 10% en la potencia de transmisión y evitar así las sanciones peertinentes.  Yo solia filtrar los armónicos de todas las etapas de radiofrecuencias de los 150 watts que usabamos en FM. Tanto a la salida del sintetizador, los drivers y por supuesto el output tambien. Nuestro problema habitual solia ser el canal 11 de TV VHF


----------



## radium98 (Ago 2, 2022)

Estoy muy sorprendido de que esta vez consiga un filtro de FM de banda ancha , trabajando desde 50 MHz hasta 112 MHz con respuesta plana , quizás soportando 100 W , con esos condensadores . Alguien está de acuerdo ?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 2, 2022)

Un filtro tipo pasa bajos NO posue frequenzia de corte inferior y si solamente una unica frequenzia de corte superior ,  a partir desa  la atenuación en decibelios  es progresiva de acuerdo con que la frequenzia sube.
Ya la inclinación de la curva de atenuación esa canbia con lo numero de polos que conpoen ese filtro , asi cuanto mas polos hay , mas atenuación efectiva tendremos despues de la frequenzia de corte.
!Saludos!


----------



## radium98 (Ago 2, 2022)

¿significa eso que el trabajo bueno.




por qué aquí , para el mismo tipo de filtro , pero otro tipo de condensadores , que tengo en la mano , la respuesta es como una muesca sintonizada en la frecuencia de trabajo , frecuencia de funcionamiento .


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 2, 2022)

Un trabajo bueno es : baja pierda por inserción en la frequenzia de trabajo ( parametro ese conocido como "S21") , buena pierda de retorno o sea buena adaptación de inpedancias ( parametro ese conocido como "S11") , y por fin buena atenuación en decibelios despues de la frequenzia de corte ( eso es cuando perdemos 3dB ) pricipalmente en los harmonicos relacionados con la frequenzia de trabajo ( 2X , 3X , etc...)
Ya cuanta potenzia ese filtro puede aguantar eso depende en mucho de la calidad de los capacitores enpleyados , muchas personas creen que si aguantan alta tensión de ayslamento eso basta , gran error , lo capacitor tiene que sener prolijo a andar en RF ( radiofrequenzia) y NO en alta tensión.
!Saludos!


----------

